# NSW State Nomination processing time



## jibinkv (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi 

I have applied for NSW state nomination in April 2013. My application was received on 9th April 2013. As per the normal processing time I would have been received the nomination on or before 9th Aug 2013. I have not yet received anything yet.

Any advice on the processing time? how can I track my application? any help?

Thanks
JVK


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jibinkv said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for NSW state nomination in April 2013. My application was received on 9th April 2013. As per the normal processing time I would have been received the nomination on or before 9th Aug 2013. I have not yet received anything yet.
> 
> ...


What job code did you apply for?
You can email the nsw migration team for the status of your application since it has been more than 3 months..

Also let us know if you are using an agent.....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

jibinkv said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for NSW state nomination in April 2013. My application was received on 9th April 2013. As per the normal processing time I would have been received the nomination on or before 9th Aug 2013. I have not yet received anything yet.
> 
> ...


You got any approval from NSW?


----------

